# Daughter takes Dad fishing - Smack Down



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Daughter took me fishing on a lake connected to a river in south east Ohio. This RONA thing had everyone going stir crazy. So we loaded up the cars and went fishing. 
River was fast so we concentrated on the lake. 
We banked and pier fished using worms, leaches, maggots, corn and chicken liver. The bite was good ! We got a mix bag of exceptional size fish. 

With much regret I did not run much video / will do next time.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Wow nice fish!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like a fun multi-species outing! Nice fish!


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

I think that first one is the pet I released a few years ago.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats a hand full of gill .


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Its a good thing to have you're daughter do the fish smack down on you. She wants to go fishing with you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If I could find gills that size on a consistant basis I dont think I'd ever fish for anything else!!!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

great catches


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome fish and best of all fishing with your daughter. I remember when my daughter used to go with me when she was younger - I miss those days.


----------

